# 2690 stormtracker carb problem



## Jeepinguy (Mar 20, 2014)

Just wanted to get some input. Have a 2011 2690 stormtracker. It has run great since day one. This year it started dieing under a load or would run with out a load for 10 minutes or so and then just die. I changed the plug, pulled the bowel and it looked good. Finally I pulled the carb off, (a challenge) ran a welding tip cleaner through the virtical fuel port coming from the bowel, used carb cleaner on it and blew out every port I could. Reassembled and no luck. It starts somewhat hard and then will run great for awhile with out a load but then dies. I have always used fuel treatment when stored but it only gets used a couple hours a year, probably been sitting to much. I ordered a new carb. What say you?
Thanks


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, welcome, and a new carb may solve the issue, as long as you have eliminated any other binding issue. I will take it that you have inspected the free play of the paddle?


----------



## Jeepinguy (Mar 20, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Well, welcome, and a new carb may solve the issue, as long as you have eliminated any other binding issue. I will take it that you have inspected the free play of the paddle?


All of my linkages seemed to be free and working fine, what paddle are you referring to?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Whoops, mistook what machine it was. Is this the machine?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Could be a pinched fuel line somewhere?
Loose clamp on a fuel line?
Leaking fuel line somewhere?
Is there a fuel filter?
I guess the bowl gasket is good?

What is the serial number?

Sometimes if the gas cap is not venting right an engine will do what you're saying.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

is it hard or very easy to pull over? the valves may have gone out of adjustment if this is the case. also i noticed you said it will run fine and then die out. try it again and after it dies, have a spare spark plug ready or an ignition tester and pull the boot and check for spark. since it is really a honda clone made to look different, a coil from a honda gx200 engine should fit if it is a 208cc lct


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

welcome to sbf. I would go for the gas cap first to see if vent hole is plugged.


----------



## Jeepinguy (Mar 20, 2014)

That is my machine minus the high track, just has flat tracks. I tried running with the cap off and same result. I'm thinking the carb just has a plugged port somewhere. Serial # 1L119B16213 Model # 31BM73Q3766. Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

If the plug is fouling, then it may mean a rich carburetor, and could be a leaky float. 

If it is not, then it may be a lean carb, and there is an obstruction somewhere. Could be some thing as previously mentioned, or still within the carb.

If it is neither, then I would suspect some sort of governor problem, such as a spring becoming weak or dislodged.

I know that it is a lot of "if's" but that is part of the fun.


----------



## Jeepinguy (Mar 20, 2014)

db9938 said:


> If the plug is fouling, then it may mean a rich carburetor, and could be a leaky float.
> 
> If it is not, then it may be a lean carb, and there is an obstruction somewhere. Could be some thing as previously mentioned, or still within the carb.
> 
> ...


Part of the fun hu? HAHA. It will be fun if my new carb fixes it I will let you know how it goes. If not I will probably be asking more questions. Thanks.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, we will be here.


----------



## InfernoST (Feb 12, 2014)

Did you try playing with the choke?


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Jeepinguy said:


> Just wanted to get some input. Have a 2011 2690 stormtracker. It has run great since day one. This year it started dieing under a load or would run with out a load for 10 minutes or so and then just die....


How's it dieing? Does it sputter and stop (fuel), or cut right off (electrical).

If carb still is problem, recheck the float and needle valve, to see if they work properly (not sticking), otherwise ignition module (stops firing when hot, weak spark blowing out under load). Lessor chance that the valves require adjusting or possibly rings sticking & not expanding when cylinder heats up.

Drop in the new carb & if it doesn't fix it, suspect the magneto.

BTW, you didn't tilt it up into the service position with a full gas tank, did you?


----------



## Hankfard (Feb 17, 2014)

Ditto above...it hardly gets mentioned enough, but it's a basic... Take off the OHV cover and be sure that your valves have adequate lash clearance. I have personally experienced a snowblower engine that would start and run, but would cut out and stall frequently simply because of an exhaust valve that was not closing fully. Opening up the clearance solved the problem immediately.


----------



## Jeepinguy (Mar 20, 2014)

Well I put the new carb on and it started and runs great. We are getting 6 to 9 inches of snow tonight so I will put it to work tomorrow. 
I have owned a lot of small engines, mowers rototillers and snow blowers and never had a problem like this before, the only thing I can think of is that this machine sat to much even with stable in it and something in the carb plugged up. I think I will start using Seafoam and stay away for any ethanol and see how things go. Thanks for your input!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Good to hear. 

Do you plan to tear the old one down?


----------



## Jeepinguy (Mar 20, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> Do you plan to tear the old one down?


 I think I will just out of interest so see what I can find.


----------



## Jeepinguy (Mar 20, 2014)

Ok guys I am back. As I said above I put the new carb on and it started great and seemed to run good. The next day we got about 7 inches of snow. I got home from work cranked it up and started blowing snow, it worked great for about 5 minutes and started to cut out, I got about 10 minutes of work out of it and it died and wouldn't start. If it hadn't been so heavy I would have thrown it across the street! I started looking into the coil. I read an article where a guy said a good sign your coil is bad is if it starts and runs good but dies after 5 or 10 minutes and then won't start. Exactly my problem. Another article said coils that are failing will work well and give a good spark until they heat up. So I ordered a coil and put it on today. Yesterday, knowing I had to drain and pull the tank I started it to see how long it would run figuring at least I would be burning the fuel up. I got about ten minutes out of it before it died. Today I put the new coil on and ran it for about 45 minutes at full throttle and not a single miss. Shut it down and restarted it and it ran fine. I had several people say it shouldn't be the coil since it is only 3 years old and probably only has 30 hours on it but I guess that is how mechanical and electrical stuff goes,new stuff can fail. My reason for re posting is hopefully this helps someone else. It started so good and ran so strong my thinking was it had to be fuel, if the coil was bad it wouldn't have any spark but now I have learned that a coil can be bad and function when cold and start to fail as it heats up. Thanks for your input and I will let you know how the next blizzard treats me!. Hope this helps.
Later
P.S. enigma-2, You were on the right track!


----------



## Jeepinguy (Mar 20, 2014)

enigma-2 said:


> BTW, you didn't tilt it up into the service position with a full gas tank, did you?


I was going to ask, what problem could this cause other than flooding?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i tried to tell you earlier that the coil is likely the problem, here it is since it is a honda clone it uses this honda coil. if this doesnt solve it, go out to the auto parts store and buy a feeler guage to check the valve clearences, use the honda gx200 specs

intake Valve Clearance
0.15 +/- 0.02mm ( 0.006 +/- 0.001in ) 

exhaust valve clearance
0.20 +/- 0.02 mm ( 0.008 +/- 0.001in )
do the valves first, that is likely the issue


----------



## Jeepinguy (Mar 20, 2014)

43128 said:


> i tried to tell you earlier that the coil is likely the problem, here it is since it is a honda clone it uses this honda coil. if this doesnt solve it, go out to the auto parts store and buy a feeler guage to check the valve clearences, use the honda gx200 specs
> 
> intake Valve Clearance
> 0.15 +/- 0.02mm ( 0.006 +/- 0.001in )
> ...


Thanks for the numbers!


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

your welcome, hope you get it running


----------

